# Cancer from wood dust-know anyone to whom this has happened?



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

I know and have met a lot woodworkers who have chopped off fingers. Just never met or even heard of someone who developed cancer from breathing wood dust. Have you?

One my customers died of mesothelioma while we were remodeling his kitchen. Yikes was that terrible. That disease is caused by breathing asbestos, and it takes decades to turn into cancer. Turns out his mother worked in an asbestos factory, and brought it home on her clothing, exposing her son to enough of the carcinogen to cause his death 60 years later.

So my next question is, how long does is take to develop lung cancer from breathing wood dust? Not that I want to die that way, but will it take 20 years for the dust I'm breathing today to kill me (assuming that I develop cancer)? Clearly I can't do anything about the dust I've breathed in the past.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

It's statistical, just like smoking. One has a higher probability of lung cancer from the irritant, be it smoke or sawdust or asbestos. I worked with asbestos insulation in the engine room when I was in the Navy, and with brakes for years (before and after) as a mechanic. I worked in construction and was exposed to fiberglass insulation, which is now considered a carcinogen. To answer the original question, no I don't know anyone who was diagnosed and died from wood dust. But statistically, a connection has been found by people who follow the epidemiology.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I think the main type of cancer that is attributed to wood dust is nasal cancer. However, that is not the only problem. COPD, which cna be a life threatening breathing problem, has been attributed to breathing excess dust over a long time. In general, I think the risk of either of these diseases is extremely low if you follow a reasonable protection strategy.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I have a neighbor who got nasal cancer a year and half ago. His doctor thinks it may have been wood dust related. However he was doing a lot of work with pressure treated woods. His(my neighbor), thinks it was the chemicals in pressure treated woods. He's not a woodworker, more of a construction/handyman guy. He came over to warn me about using pressure treated wood. Which i rarely use except for fence post repair etc. But does make me think about dust and chemicals more in general.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

I've never heard of any cancer form normal woods. Like already mentioned I'm sure that the chemicals in treated lumber (most definitely the older stuff) is dangerous to breath. I did finally break down and buy a decent face mask recently with some filters that I'm going to try to start using. Also keep in mind that all this equipment makes a good deal of noise…. I started using hearing protection a few years ago cause I say "what?" and "huh?" a lot more than I use to


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

At an older age, I am more worried about things like pneumonia or upper respiratory infections from sawdust. It also irritates the heck out of my sinus. Good dust collection greatly reduced these issues for me.

I recently bought a sensor to measure air quality in eBay and is relatively inexpensive but seems to work. I read about it and using it on the Aussie forum. Maybe not As good as a Dylos but a lot less dollars.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Interesting device, redoak…I can see it's value. It would be neat to see it's readings compared to a Dylos in the same room. To the OP, I've not seen any mention of ling cancer being attributed to saw dust…but I guess that doesn't mean it can't (or won't happen). Suffice it to say I believe that you should try to contain all dust, but I'm probably more concerned about the other affects mentioned in the earlier posts.


----------



## karen89 (Jan 17, 2020)

First time i am hearing this cancer.. i think its a very rare disease although we should take face mask to cover up to save from polluted air.. https://www.grabthecoupons.com/stores/lexmod


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

I think it's an impossible question to answer if you just describe the cause as wood dust. Wood is a natural product obviously grown all around the world in all kinds of environments. It contains elements from the ground its grown in which can contain all kinds of components. This plus the fact that we as humans engineer wood to contain all kinds of unnatural elements like heavy metals and organic resins, you can't say that any one piece of wood is a problem unless you know its history.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

As a physician, I've never seen a case of cancer that could be directly attributable to wood dust. That said, I'm sure it happens. I think the bigger risk as a woodworker (and what I worry about for myself and the reason why I'm obsessive about dust control) is COPD.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Interesting device, redoak…I can see it s value. It would be neat to see it s readings compared to a Dylos in the same room. To the OP, I ve not seen any mention of ling cancer being attributed to saw dust…but I guess that doesn t mean it can t (or won t happen). Suffice it to say I believe that you should try to contain all dust, but I m probably more concerned about the other affects mentioned in the earlier posts.
> 
> - Fred Hargis


There is a thread called "Developments in Dust Sensor Tech" which is in the Dust Extraction sub forum on the Aussie Woodwork Forum. This sub forum is one of the best on dust collection that I have found. This thread has comments about this cheap sensor.


----------



## win38mag (Jan 17, 2020)

Don't really know about the cancer aspect related to wood dust , but I do recall from years ago when I was at UMASS Amherst's Forestry degree program , specifically the Dendrology course . There was a discussion concerning the effects of the Juglans Species. (black walnut, ) and Black locust(Robina pseudoacacia ) , and that both can cause respiratory problems when breathing the dust while sanding. The walnut specifically due to it's ability while a growing tree to creat an environment around the expanding root system that inhibits new invasive plant roots from growing in the proximity of walnut root systems. That same toxin is in the wood and becomes airborne when sanding , and when inhaled can cause extreme respiratory distress. just saying is all !! Jon Rutka


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

I was trained in 83,84 and 85 by Ronnie Davis at a residential/ commercial cabineg shop. His brother Richard Davis a couple years ago who was a lifetime cabinet shop owner died for I think it was COPD from breathing all the sawdust those years. He was a cabinet maker 50 years.

I got checked out a couple years back and they found a light case of COPD from smoking 35 years . I quit right then. Two years clean…Now I retired and no more sawdust on a full time level….


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Back many years ago, I was investigating overseas sourcing of mfg wood components. Upon documenting that practically zero workers in Philippines or Indonesia used dust masks in factory, and only most modern integrated tools had internal dust collection; management forced a dive into the history of wood dust diseases to figure out liability risk. This info may be dated, but will share regardless:

What I found was chronic skin allergies, chronic nasopharyngitis, some reoccurring nasopharyngeal carcinoma cases, and what is now called 'COPD' type injuries. Actual cases of lung cancer where rare, and always had other complicating factors.

All of the reported cancer incidents back then showed the victims had well documented background of environmental exposure; either smoking, past exposure to heavy metals/asbestos, or poor air quality in the heavily industrialized cities; which compounded the issue and created early age onset of problems. I also found that the musical instrument industry had highest number of documented cases due exotic wood species, that are known sensitizer's.

My suggestion: We all die sometime, but if you protect you nose/lungs; you will hopefully extend your expiration date. So use good dust collection at source, and proper personal protection (PPE); so you can stop worrying to get back to working wood.

Be safe, not sorry,


----------



## Wintergreen78 (Feb 11, 2019)

For anyone interested in getting a personal sensor, the air management district for the Los Angeles area has been testing a lot of the low-cost ones against lab reference methods. They report the results so you can get a general idea how effective the sensors are.

It's been a while since I looked at this, so I don't recall if they make any recommendations or not.

http://www.aqmd.gov/aq-spec/evaluations/summary-pm


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Western red cedar is a known carcinogen.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Close to 40 years around ER's and doing Occupational Health, and I haven't heard of any Cancers from wood dust. Folks with Asthma, Emphysema, and COPD all report problems in a dusty location though.

Now Asbestos, that stuff is a lungful of trouble.

Everyone doesn't share my experience evidently. Says here Ca from wood dust is a carcinogen.

In my later years I have tried to make a great effort to stop any wood dust from entering my airway. I have COPD, so to stay on my feet I try not to irritate what has already been irritated. I just wished I had back those 42 years I smoked cigs.


----------



## accord (Sep 15, 2019)

a carpenter i worked with off and on over the years has developed lung cancer…two factors that probably did it …one he never wore a respirator for anything from saw dust to paint fumes to whatever else he might have encountered and two he smokes at least 2 packs a day ..I hear he's still working and hasn't changed anything …the docs seem to have it under control is what I've been hearing..he's now 63 and started working at 18 ,so many years abusing his lungs


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Can you post a link the the air monitor? Even if not as good as dylos, having something affordable is better than not having the best due to cost. Thanks.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks to me like it might be this one.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I know when I'm cutting 3/4" MDF, the dust in the air spells out "We Gonna Get You Somehow". Pretty sure they are talking about cancer.


----------



## HuckleberryWoodWrks (Jan 14, 2020)

> Close to 40 years around ER s and doing Occupational Health, and I haven t heard of any Cancers from wood dust. Folks with Asthma, Emphysema, and COPD all report problems in a dusty location though.
> 
> Now Asbestos, that stuff is a lungful of trouble.
> 
> ...


The linked article appears to say little to no risk for hobbyists, as it needs to be "substantial." That said, I try to always wear something.

OP I would wear an N95 mask at the minimum. If the possibility exists, why run the risk? Masks aren't that bad and I think we are all too old at this point to be concerned with image.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I agree the article pointed out "substantial" however if you could get it from a lot of dust, Bob might get it with a little, if it can cause cancer, it isn't always about how many packs a day you smoked, cause some folks never smoked the first one, just got some of that second hand stuff. That was why I posted it.

About the air quality monitors, I've got questions if a 20 dollah machine can do a lot of detecting? For me the best indicator of dust in the air are the windows I have in the shop. Look out the window, and if you see a lot of floaters from the light coming in, wear the mask, hopefully you aren't putting it on too late.

My suggestion is always wear the mask before you start doing work you know to be dusty. MDF anything, router, sander, table saw, at least those chores, and you will save some heartache. Also loose the smokes, vapes, and anything you breathe into your lungs. I got a HUGE scar on my chest that says it's not a good habit.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

The twenty dollar monitor can give a better indication of air quality than looking for dust in the air. The small 1-5 microns (0.00004-0.0002" ) particles are not good for you but you can not see them. We can only see ones 30-50 microns (.001-.002" ).

I am using the cheap monitor to gain a better understanding of what creates the smaller dust, how long it hangs in the air in my shop and how effective my dust collection or air filter works. I am not looking for absolute values but the trends.

I can afford a Dylos at $200+ but this cheaper monitor does what I need. No doubt the Dylos does it better. But, will it actually help me that much more. I would rather spend the money on dust collection of air filter equipment. Amazon and EBay have a lot of different monitors that are much cheaper than the Dylos. One just has to decide what works best for them.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

> I am using the cheap monitor to gain a better understanding of what creates the smaller dust, how long it hangs in the air in my shop and how effective my dust collection or air filter works. I am not looking for absolute values but the trends.
> 
> - Redoak49


Which is a great way to use it…I'm considering one.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

An air quality monitor is one part of checking air quality. The other is where to put the monitor. I have been trying to put it near where my head would be when using tools. When I was working, they did a lot of air quality checking and used a lot of them on people with the pickup on their shoulder.


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

> ...I can afford a Dylos at $200+ but this cheaper monitor does what I need. No doubt the Dylos does it better…
> - Redoak49


I wouldn't be too sure of the superiority of the Dylos. The device you have probably has more accurate PM estimates than the Dylos. The Dylos sorts particle sizes into only two bins while the Plantower sensor used in your device divides the range into six bins. This makes it more sensitive to the density profile of the dust which makes for better PM estimates.

The Plantower sensor also senses particles as small as 0.3micron, The Dylos has a 0.5micron lower limit.

The sensor used in that unit is the Plantower PMS5003. I've been using it's close cousin, the PMS7003, for about two years. The local air monitoring site is too far from me for correlation but I can tell if someone in the neighborhood is burning leaves long before I see or smell anything. Same thing with making sawdust or my wife's cooking.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I keep a large fan running blowing air away from me and out the door. I think this keeps the fine dust particles out of the air I'm breathing. I try to keep dust producing machines down stream from me. The fan must direct an air stream to the outdoors and not act as a recirculating fan.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> The twenty dollar monitor can give a better indication of air quality than looking for dust in the air. The small 1-5 microns (0.00004-0.0002" ) particles are not good for you but you can not see them. We can only see ones 30-50 microns (.001-.002" ).
> 
> - Redoak49


I won't argue what you are saying about seeing the little ones. What I am saying is if the air looks full of the bigger stuff I can see, and I was just sanding, routing or whatever. I'm going to assume their little buddies are there too.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> I keep a large fan running blowing air away from me and out the door. I think this keeps the fine dust particles out of the air I m breathing. I try to keep dust producing machines down stream from me. The fan must direct an air stream to the outdoors and not act as a recirculating fan.
> 
> - MrRon


Just a backward trajectory of using the fine dust air filtration units that pulls the fines from the air around you. With either it's still near you at some point, and you can only hold your breath so long, before you fall out.

If you are surrounded by dust, a mask of some quality is the only thing that will help keep your airway protected. Or maybe a space suit.


----------



## HardWoodLuvr (Jan 19, 2020)

I'm hoping to die by age 65 so I don't have to worry about long term stuff like this - I figure by age 60 I'll start taking up dangerous hobbies like bungee jumping, skydiving, Bering Strait crab fishing and recreational heroin use.


----------



## HuckleberryWoodWrks (Jan 14, 2020)

> I m hoping to die by age 65 so I don t have to worry about long term stuff like this - I figure by age 60 I ll start taking up dangerous hobbies like bungee jumping, skydiving, Bering Strait crab fishing and recreational heroin use.
> 
> - HardWoodLuvr


A man after my own heart!


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

From articles that I have found, operations like sanding with fine paper , produce the smaller particles less than 5 microns. I think that it is important to note that different operations in the shop produce different size distributions. The table saw produced larger particles and sanding smaller particles. The small particles hang in the air for much longer periods of time and are the ones which can be sucked deep into the lungs. The larger particles drop out quickly and are more of a nuisance.

I am trying to concentrate more efforts on the operations which generate the smaller particles and will be using my monitor to learn about the Dust levels of fine particles with these operations.


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

> From articles that I have found, operations like sanding with fine paper , produce the smaller particles less than 5 microns. I think that it is important to note that different operations in the shop produce different size distributions. The table saw produced larger particles and sanding smaller particles. The small particles hang in the air for much longer periods of time and are the ones which can be sucked deep into the lungs. The larger particles drop out quickly and are more of a nuisance.
> 
> I am trying to concentrate more efforts on the operations which generate the smaller particles and will be using my monitor to learn about the Dust levels of fine particles with these operations.
> 
> - Redoak49


All of which is a good reason to use the detector you have chosen. It gives much finer grained information about the different sizes of particles you're producing.


----------



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

I take it seriously, I always wear my 3M respirator mask when doing any cutting or sanding.
I also have a Dylos particle counter. I work in my garage with the doors open so I never get a very high reading.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

A co-worker several years back got cancer of the tear ducts. The best guess was saw dust - no way to know for sure. He survived but got a nasty scar across the top of his eye brows…


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> I m hoping to die by age 65 so I don t have to worry about long term stuff like this - I figure by age 60 I ll start taking up dangerous hobbies like bungee jumping, skydiving, Bering Strait crab fishing and recreational heroin use.
> 
> - HardWoodLuvr
> 
> ...


That's the ticket, go out young, leave a good looking corpse.


----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

what if you was an ugly young one?
60 is the new 40… take the little extra precautions… you'll thank yourself soon enough.
Jon


----------



## HuckleberryWoodWrks (Jan 14, 2020)

> what if you was an ugly young one?
> 60 is the new 40… take the little extra precautions… you ll thank yourself soon enough.
> Jon
> 
> - MrWolfe


Does it count if I have the body of a 60 year old at 42?

Personally I do take all the precautions but, also no desire to go to too ripe of an old age.


----------

